# Wonderful Technique Videos Thread.



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've always been fascinated with non-Western techniques. I've seen a recipe for this dough in a Chinese Dim Sum cookbook but I've never actually seen it happen.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't even imagine what things would look like if I tried to do that!

   I'd be cleaning for a week.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

I love these videos from Del Posto in NYC. Granted they dont necessarily teach you techniques, but the videos are put together very well and fun to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DelPostoRestaurant


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool video's,they did a great job putting them together, I like the chocolate tree for the technique.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Talk about the pro showing us how to do it. He is one with the dough.

Petals.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hah yeah, this too.  The secret is in the dough.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's a Jackie Chan movie where he has to make nooodles that way. The blooper reel at the end of the movie shows him messing up a lot with those. I think it's Mr. Nice Guy, but can't remember for sure.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK who has a kitchen I can mess up? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Too much....lol

I saw the film Jiro and was looking for a good video on technique but here is a clip I thought was cool.






Petals.

an art in itself.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

petalsandcoco said:


> Too much....lol
> 
> I saw the film Jiro and was looking for a good video on technique but here is a clip I thought was cool.
> 
> ...


What is the glaze he puts on right before serving?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I can't remember if it was mentioned in the film. Here are two more articles on it you might like. His son is standing beside him.

Check out how he handles the rice then the fish....how he manipulates it with his fingers.

http://www.alifewortheating.com/tokyo/sukiyabashi-jiro-sushi-revisited

http://travel.cnn.com/tokyo/eat/whats-it-eat-sukiyabashi-jiro-worlds-best-sushi-bar-282966


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The identity of the "glaze" you saw depended on the fish; and about 90% of the time it's either straight shoyu (soy sauce) or a shoyu/ponzu mix.  Remember, that at many top-end sushi-ya, including Jiro's the customer is strongly discouraged (and sometimes forbidden) from dipping her sushi into soy sauce, and ESPECIALLY from dipping into soy sauce mixed with (fake) wasabi -- as so many people do here in Canada and the U.S.

Apropo of nothing, I actually was taken to eat at Jiro's about twenty years ago.  It was great.  Best in the world?  I don't know.  Yes, Jiro has great skills, and while they're better than run of the mill, western food court standards, they're not better than those of a number of top sushi men in the U.S.  

I'm ambivalent about treating and serving food as though there's some sort of orthodoxy which comes from on high.  While my tastes -- especially for sushi and sashimi -- tend to run towards the traditional, my beliefs are that food -- even sushi and sashimi -- is a party and not a church.  That's why -- given the huge numbers of really excellent sushi-ya in SoCal, I tend to gravitate towards Korean "Japanese" restaurants for sashimi. 

BDL


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw the movie and many reviews of Jiro´s place. Al i can say is i deeply dislike Jiro's way of presenting and eating food. It's like a military guru move. Eat quick (about 35 minutes), at the pace of Jiros will, pay a fortune ($375!), out. It's the opposite of what i think is good food: friends, drinks, jokes, a lot of conversation and the food on the background. Food is an excuse for gathering with friends and family, not an object of cult in itself. But that's just me.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

> Jiro's way of presenting and eating food. It's like a military guru move. Eat quick (about 35 minutes), at the pace of Jiros will


I agree with you on that point. No one should be subjected to that type of pressure. Imagine having to displace yourself to another table to eat your dessert ? It just doesn't make sense.

After 35 minutes , I'm just starting to wind down and enjoy myself , never mind having to leave. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

When you see the premium that space has when wandering around japan... you begin to understand the need to move things along.

A large part of why the service is fast has to do with one bite leading into another bite, it's not actually that uncommon.  

It also sounds much more dramatic than it really is, it's only a single bite every 2-3 minutes.  

Honestly most people would find it hella-strange if they were told that they could only take one bite of spaghetti every 160 seconds when out at the local pasta joint.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, your right.

I have another video that shows a different way of serving bread/pancake, has a fancier edge to it, depending what you are making.






This next video is the king of Mochi making


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

petalsandcoco said:


> Yes, your right.
> 
> I have another video that shows a different way of serving bread/pancake, has a fancier edge to it, depending what you are making.
> 
> ...


Those two are the same.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

petalsandcoco said:


>


This is pretty awesome. It reminds me of those things we had as a kid where you had a suspended moving platform and a fixed pen and it created those patterns.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice...

the owners kids are getting pancakes done this way on Sunday...  should be fun.!

Second link is the same...  oops!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry about that, here it is

(the music on the vid may drive you nuts)

the whole technique is cool






You have the traditional way way too....





 pounding mochi in Nara.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So that's how they do mochi!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pepin debones a chicken with minimal knife work. He makes it look fast and easy. I'll have to give his method a shot.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

great stuff... might give it a try with the christmas goose


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, it's a great technique and he makes it look so effortless. Like Phatch said, it was done with minimal knife work and that is what makes this video great.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone able to explain why the guy in the first video is using a suji/petty rather than a gyuto?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

rdm, don't know.

Found another video, this woman is making peanut brittle, no thermometers & spot on good technique. She is fearless when she cooks, I like that.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

which video - the first one has no knives?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Never new there was a technique to making cotton candy till I saw this.
[h2]cotton candy making at Ciqikou, Chongqing[/h2]


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This guy knows a little about rabbits (coniglio disossato)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

[h2]Icecream rolls[/h2]
cool technique .............


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Very cool!!!!  No pun intended!


----------



## gungasim (Mar 8, 2013)

kuan said:


> I've always been fascinated with non-Western techniques. I've seen a recipe for this dough in a Chinese Dim Sum cookbook but I've never actually seen it happen.


[hr][/hr]
/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Grace Young teaches stir frying.

http://www.chow.com/videos/show/youre-doing-it-all-wrong/62228/how-to-stir-fry-with-grace-young

Her books are also very good.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

kuan said:


> I've always been fascinated with non-Western techniques. I've seen a recipe for this dough in a Chinese Dim Sum cookbook but I've never actually seen it happen.


In one of Martin Yan's PBS programs, he shows it being steamed on fabric stretched over pots of boiling water.then laid on the racks. Much like this blog shows in pics, not video.

http://www.vietworldkitchen.com/blog/2009/06/how-vietnamese-rice-paper-is-made.html


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is a cool video of a guy making Sweet Potatoe Noodles (the video is mis-labled)










If you want entirely too much detail on how to make these at home you can find the information at this link.

http://www.cookingissues.com/2013/04/29/recipe-quest-shear-thickening-starch-noodles/


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cutting pineapple ? Ya, there is another way.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Marvelous! She's following the natural helicoid pattern of the black eyes. Love it.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

This is one of my favourite channels on youtube. They haven't uploaded in forever, but all of the videos are amazing and I saw techniques used that I had never seen before anywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvUO2ZIlGCjwa1BnOQMovfw

Tokyo Gastronomy


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice channel, Lucas. Surprising techniques.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Separating yolk from white with an empty water bottle.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

Take the 10 minutes and watch the french classic master show us how its done.






And how do you embed videos?


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

Now that was a pretty awesome video


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

A few more :


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

And when you thought you've seen everything about chicken breasts, you find this:


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I want scissors like that.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Those are real shears and that's really hard on the hand.  I much prefer knife work.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess they are tailor scissors.





  








95011-110-Schneiderschere_WZ.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 16, 2014


__
wusthof-5558-1-come-apart-kitchen-shears








I find intriguing how a person can use improper tools and even so get a profitable result.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

I want scissors like that.


Mike9 said:


> Those are real shears and that's really hard on the hand. I much prefer knife work.


So do I, generally - I was just amazed that he could cut with one of the blades. Never found any that where that sharp.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That was really good work.  But it's a lot of work to flatten a piece of chicken.  I assume that's gonna be coated and fried.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree - those look very useful.   Most likely specially sharpened also.   Very cool.

Now to find myself a set.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I like this video of a nigiri sushi chef. The guest, a picturesque persona, is Peter Frankl, mathematician and street juggler.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Watching that video makes me think traditional European knife techniques are really crude.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Making naan the pro way.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

ordo said:


> I like this video of a nigiri sushi chef. The guest, a picturesque persona, is Peter Frankl, mathematician and street juggler.


Incredible and beautiful! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Don't fall in the tandoor!

I've been watching some of these videos from India and these people are amazing.  They get so much done with so little.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

We all know Pépin deboning a chicken. Here's Pépin doing a quail.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

And here is me removing duck skin.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ingenious omelette sandwich






The flying dough


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

[h1]Indian Street Food: Potato Chips[/h1][h1]



[/h1]

I've been watching potato chip making videos for hours and they all sucked horribly. *Except this one!


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

Just the beginning of this one (chopping onion):






He skips the halving, and horizontal or radial cuts by using the tip and angle of his knife to stop it from going through.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It looks to me more like it's the serrated blade he's using that stops it from going through much of the onion.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

phatch said:


> It looks to me more like it's the serrated blade he's using that stops it from going through much of the onion.


Listen as the sound of the end of the chops change. ;-)

I can also see the angle change.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh, I am with Phatch on that one. Looks fast, but those are not cut even by any stretch.


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Uh, I am with Phatch on that one. Looks fast, but those are not cut even by any stretch.


I saw that; it's the technique that interested me.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Speed like that with such a sawed blade kinda freaks me out....I think I would like a more up close look before trying that out myself..too much hand damage around here this week already!


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Speed like that with such a sawed blade kinda freaks me out....I think I would like a more up close look before trying that out myself..too much hand damage around here this week already!


Looks scary doesn't it? and he is not even looking at what he is doing.

Look closely and you can see that his fingers show no signs of previous wounds.

I think the key is that you don't really need a very sharp knife to do what he does.

dcarch


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I would like this gentleman to make me a drink one day.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Pagoda Dong Po pork.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't embed this video as it's not on a supported platform.

http://www.greatchefs.com/chefs-and-recipes/lettuce-blossom/

The technique that most impressed me about this video was how he did the "passing through oil" step. The narration describes it as marination and stirfry, but clearly it is not either of those. 

2:30 marinate in quite a lot of cooking oil, but this turns out to be a prelude to passing through oil. And I don't think its really a marination step, but a measuring step.
3:02 the commentary indicates to stir fry the chicken. This is a bit of a misnomer in this case. By adding the room temp chicken and oil to the hot wok, it all heats up more slowly and par cooks the chicken gently. The chicken is strained out of the oil with a spider,
3:26 then truly stir-fried in much less oil with the vegetables following on quickly.
I liked this technique of passing through oil for a few reasons. It premeasures the amount of oil needed. By mixing the oil with the chicken before heating, you know how much oil you need. This is a little less hassle and more efficient. I'm not sure but there might have been some hot oil already present in the wok, but it wasn't as much as commonly used for passing through oil.

You don't have to measure the temperature of the oil to keep it cool enough. Passing through oil technique usually targets an oil temp between 250 and 275 F. You can visually gauge the progress of the chicken and simply remove it at the right time without fussing with thermometers.

Additionally, the meat will not all cook together instantly as can happen with the usual technique when you first add the meat to the hot oil.

The caveat is that you need a very high output burner to pull this off. A home burner won't heat the oil fast enough.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The most practical cork screw ever made:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Clearly the inventor had alot of time on his hands to think this one up, but honestly speaking, how cool is that ?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a Rob Higgs moving scupture in the long tradition of automatas present in both Western and Eastern cultures. Story *here*. You can hire it for parties, or buy it at £75,000 to £100,000. Sorry you didn't find it cool, Petals.





  








C%201.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 4, 2014








Anyway i won't buy the piece cause the wine touches a metal part while poured, a serious flaw!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Lol, When I said , "how cool is that " ? I meant that I really think it's a cool and neat piece of art. I pictured myself going to a party where that was and it would be the talk of the town . Love the old timey hand crank. 

I couldn't buy it for the same reason. Lol Ordo, you're terrific and I love your posts.


----------



## chrisscratch (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this one, from Japan?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Always make sure the item is stable before cutting.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Always use the proper utensil.

ps. Kuan , I held my breath for that fruit cutting video.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Check the scale of this. The Langar Sikh Golden Temple free food preparation for over 70.000 per day.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Eduard Loubet cellar is amazing.






But the cellar at Hôtel de Paris in Monaco is... well...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Street food.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rough way to make a living.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)




----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

WTF!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

I m saving this thread so many useful information....thanks to all


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Gutting a fish with chopsticks. This video may be considered graphic by some as it is gutting of a dead animal. But the technique is interesting. It seems to rely on disposable chopsticks as they have enough surface roughness to help hold on to things.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

@phatch That's pretty freakin' cool and for doing whole fried fish it would be the hot ticket. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

the cool technique starts about the 11:00 minute point where he prepares shingled avocado slices for the roll.






there are some other fun things like where he prepares the shrimp ball nigiri too.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just to recap the technique - this has so much wow factor I do it at least four times a year. Every filling is different too. My first one took a lot longer than the last one did - LOL.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Fried ice cream rolls section, starts at 2:40. I don't think I've seen anything like that.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't see where it's fried.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah I think there's a language failure. I think that was melted ice cream poured on the griddle


----------

